# Brush Cutter - Husky 235fr vs Stihl fs250



## Bounty Hunter (Jul 9, 2009)

We have a couple of thousand feet of fence that is yearly overgrown with Thistle, Sagebrush and :censored: Scrub Oak...and where we can't get close with the tractor we have to cut it out by hand. We tried a yard trimmer that works fine on grass (a Troy-Built from Blowes), but it was totally overmatched for the fence job. 
Our dealer suggests either a Husky 235fr or a Stihl fs250...with metal blades. He said the fs250 can be set up with a tri-head plastic knife thing that is supposed to work pretty well.
Anybody have any thoughts? The toughest stuff is the Sage and the Scrub Oak...both consist of bushes made up of hundreds of tough but small stems (1/4" to 3/8" dia., but tough as a bullwhip).
Thanks, 
Bounty Hunter


----------



## lawnmowertech37 (Jul 9, 2009)

get you a green machine trimmer and i can sell you the brush blades i have for the green machine trimmers


----------



## joatmon (Jul 9, 2009)

Bounty Hunter said:


> We have a couple of thousand feet of fence that is yearly overgrown with Thistle, Sagebrush and :censored: Scrub Oak...and where we can't get close with the tractor we have to cut it out by hand. We tried a yard trimmer that works fine on grass (a Troy-Built from Blowes), but it was totally overmatched for the fence job.
> Our dealer suggests either a Husky 235fr or a Stihl fs250...with metal blades. He said the fs250 can be set up with a tri-head plastic knife thing that is supposed to work pretty well.
> Anybody have any thoughts? The toughest stuff is the Sage and the Scrub Oak...both consist of bushes made up of hundreds of tough but small stems (1/4" to 3/8" dia., but tough as a bullwhip).
> Thanks,
> Bounty Hunter



BH,

I can comment on the triple plastic bladed head that Stihl sells. I like it and have used one for several years. The only problem I've had is that after a while, the shoulder screws that secure the blades to the head have a way of coming out. Get a few extra shoulder screws, 90 cents each I believe, and remember that LocTite is your friend.

Good luck,

ole joat


----------



## BlackCatBone (Jul 9, 2009)

I've no experience with the Husky, but have been very satisfied with my 250. I have about 5 acres including a long driveway/road that winds up a hillside, so there is a variety of thick tough stuff that regularly needs to be tamed. The 250 has tons of power, and with the comfort harness is a joy to operate. I run the grass knife, circular blade, and string head on mine. All work great for their purposes. I particularly like to run the grass knife on tough weeds that grow on the side of the road.


----------



## stihl sawing (Jul 9, 2009)

BlackCatBone said:


> I've no experience with the Husky, but have been very satisfied with my 250. I have about 5 acres including a long driveway/road that winds up a hillside, so there is a variety of thick tough stuff that regularly needs to be tamed. The 250 has tons of power, and with the comfort harness is a joy to operate. I run the grass knife, circular blade, and string head on mine. All work great for their purposes. I particularly like to run the grass knife on tough weeds that grow on the side of the road.


:agree2: Same here, It is an awesome brushcutter.


----------



## Zodiac45 (Jul 9, 2009)

I have a Tanaka 250PF that does duty as a trimmer (with line head) and brushcutter using a metal saw blade. For the type of stuff you're talking about, I think you'll need a brushcutter with that capability (to run a metal blade) These look like circular saw blade and for the most part they are. I use mine to clear the sides of my driveway (100 yards long) and other areas of beach rose, blackberry and other type brambles etc. Mine really powers through this and the occasional small alder tree growth (up too 2") it will buck right through. I've found that in instances of the alders, it's better to just bang into them versus slow sawing. This method knocks them right over and if you run into something bigger than a couple inches you can saw through it albeit a bit slower.


----------



## ScoutmasterRick (Jul 9, 2009)

I use the FS250 on fence rows on a regular basis. I posted a thread with some pictures of some of the work I had done with the 250 last year: http://www.arboristsite.com/showthread.php?p=997987#post997987

I probably use the 3 bladed brush knife 90% of the time for this kind of work.


----------



## CentaurG2 (Jul 9, 2009)

I cannot comment on the husky because I have never used one but I have cut many acres of land with Redmax, shindaiwa and stihl trimmers using both metal blades and string. Best bang for the buck is the FS250 with a good harness. For heavy brush, try the metal stihl brush knife. It works well against most anything, it is easy to sharpen and reversible. For cutting saplings and up, I prefer the redmax sst229 metal blade. If you are going to run circular blades, you should get the bike handle version. If you can get it done with the brush knife, you can get the loop handle (FS250R) with the barrier bar handle. 

As always, if you can get a mechanized piece of equipment onto the land, do it. A tractor with a brush hog, old gravely sickle bar, billygoat outback or dr field/brush mower can save you hours of backbreaking labor. Just rent the thing for the day and then maintain with your trimmer or mower. As a side note, the FS250 is suppose to be discontinued very soon or has been already. If you want/need one, best get it now. Good luck.


----------



## computeruser (Jul 9, 2009)

ScoutmasterRick said:


> I use the FS250 on fence rows on a regular basis. I posted a thread with some pictures of some of the work I had done with the 250 last year: http://www.arboristsite.com/showthread.php?p=997987#post997987
> 
> I probably use the 3 bladed brush knife 90% of the time for this kind of work.



+1. 3-blade on my FS200 (same hp, less displacement, non-emissions engine) does a great job on thick grass, weeds, and woody stuff up to 1".


----------



## SawTroll (Jul 9, 2009)

computeruser said:


> +1. 3-blade on my FS200 (same hp, less displacement, non-emissions engine) does a great job on thick grass, weeds, and woody stuff up to 1".




I'd take the FS200/250 over the 235FR any day - actually did - LOL!


----------



## Spitzer (Jul 9, 2009)

Go for the stihl with 3 blade brush knife. 

That plastic tri-blade head is called a Pollycut head here in the uk. Its designed for cutting grass, so not really up to your needs.


----------



## Saw Dr. (Jul 9, 2009)

I'll be the rebel here. I'd go for an FS-130 with the blade. Don't knock those 4-mix engines until you have run them. The 130 is VERY powerful, and uses less fuel. This is a big issue trimming fence, where you have to walk several hundred yards back to the fuel can each time it runs out.


----------



## SawTroll (Jul 9, 2009)

B200Driver said:


> I'll be the rebel here. I'd go for an FS-130 with the blade. Don't knock those 4-mix engines until you have run them. The 130 is VERY powerful, and uses less fuel. This is a big issue trimming fence, where you have to walk several hundred yards back to the fuel can each time it runs out.



Well, the 200 is gone here this year, and the 250 never was here.

If I was buying now, it would be a Husky, but not the outdated 235.


----------



## CentaurG2 (Jul 9, 2009)

B200Driver said:


> I'll be the rebel here. I'd go for an FS-130 with the blade. Don't knock those 4-mix engines until you have run them. The 130 is VERY powerful, and uses less fuel. This is a big issue trimming fence, where you have to walk several hundred yards back to the fuel can each time it runs out.



Clearly, you must have an FS130 with the Stihl factory option extra fuel capacity tank. My FS130R uses the Stihl Dixie cup reduce weight at all cost fuel tank. Cutting brush, my FS130 will run exactly 15-18min at WOT and you will be walking back for more fuel. Sorry, but no matter what your dealer tells you, that 4-mix egg beater POS is no match in either power or performance for the fs250.


----------



## Bounty Hunter (Jul 9, 2009)

Thanks for all the great input...I would rep more but I'm out of ammo for today...

The vote seemed to go pretty strongly toward the fs250...so I had our dealer set us up with one! We got the bike handle version (I like handlebars...must be that Harley connection), and the dealer threw in the three-bladed brush knife and a polycut head (it comes with a string head for .95 line)
The shoulder harness looks well thought out and comfortable, but that remains to be seen after a few hours of use...

I like that it is long enough to be used comfortably by a tall guy...I'm not really tall (6' - 1") but the homeowner trimmers like the Troy-built make you lean over and stress you back, even though they are a lot lighter. At 14 pounds, the fs250 is no flyweight, but the shoulder harness carries the weight for the large part. 

I will get a chance to use it later today or tomorrow...and report on how well it handled the job...fenceline work is definely high on the PITA scale.
Thanks again for you all that posted, I'll rep ya when i'm reloaded
Bounty Hunter


----------



## SawTroll (Jul 9, 2009)

There are no point in repping someone, as long as you have less than 50 posts - they turn up as "neutral", and carry no points...:jawdrop:


----------



## Bounty Hunter (Jul 9, 2009)

How about that...shoot'in blanks all this time...but this is my 49th post, a couple more and I can get "live rounds"?

Bounty Hunter


----------



## SawTroll (Jul 9, 2009)

Bounty Hunter said:


> How about that...shoot'in blanks all this time...but this is my 49th post, a couple more and I can get "live rounds"?
> 
> Bounty Hunter



Yes!


----------



## CentaurG2 (Jul 9, 2009)

You made the right decision. Now pitch the standard harness that came with that thing for a stihl extra comfort harness ($59) and get a limit stop deflector ($25) to use with your blades. While not necessary, your money will be well spent on both these accessories. Good Luck.


----------



## willsaw4beer (Jul 9, 2009)

SawTroll said:


> I'd take the FS200/250 over the 235FR any day - actually did - LOL!



Lol, you're just as picky about your trimmer as with your saws it sounds like.



My boss has a fs250r I run sometimes at work but it's at it's best in really thick strong grass. I prefer the fs130r for all day use and use the fs85r for smaller or more delicate lawns.


----------



## SawTroll (Jul 9, 2009)

willsaw4beer said:


> Lol, you're just as picky about your trimmer as with your saws it sounds like.
> 
> 
> 
> My boss has a fs250r I run sometimes at work but it's at it's best in really thick strong grass. I prefer the fs130r for all day use and use the fs85r for smaller or more delicate lawns.




Well, 35cc is about the bottom limit for a trimmer/bruchcutter here - I am actually considering one of the new 50cc+ Huskys, as a supplement.....


----------



## Spitzer (Jul 10, 2009)

SawTroll said:


> Well, 35cc is about the bottom limit for a trimmer/bruchcutter here.
> 
> Forget the spec sheets for once and run a stihl 4mix, then see if your opinion changes for a 35cc brushcutter.


----------



## SawTroll (Jul 10, 2009)

Spitzer said:


> SawTroll said:
> 
> 
> > Well, 35cc is about the bottom limit for a trimmer/bruchcutter here.
> ...



No!


----------



## Spitzer (Jul 10, 2009)

Oh well, never mind.


----------



## 04ultra (Jul 10, 2009)

FS 250 is a very nice unit .......


----------



## SawTroll (Jul 10, 2009)

04ultra said:


> FS 250 is a very nice unit .......



Sure, but maybe a bit small.....OK .:agree2:


----------



## 04ultra (Jul 10, 2009)

SawTroll said:


> Sure, but maybe a bit small.....OK .:agree2:



Stihl FS 550 is an animal 

So is the FS 450

No chainsaws needed in Norway with these badboys...


----------



## SawTroll (Jul 10, 2009)

04ultra said:


> Stihl FS 550 is an animal
> 
> So is the FS 450
> 
> No chainsaws needed in Norway with these badboys...



The new Husky is the 355, or something like that - think it has the power of the 550 and 265, but with a lot less weight and vibes.....


----------



## Bounty Hunter (Jul 20, 2009)

Been really busy around here as of late...didn't get to run that new FS250 brushcutter until last Saturday...and WOW!!!!! This thing truly rocks, right out of the box. It got stronger with every tank of fuel, and thick Sagebrush growing up in the fenceline fell with ease. Even the dreaded Scrub Oak was whacked with authority...some growth an inch thick. 
What a difference fom the Troy-Built from Blowes! (The Troy-Built is a "homeowner" 4-stroke trimmer with 29cc, the FS250 has 40.2cc 2-stroke scream'in power)

I would highly recommend this brushcutter...I was using the three-sided steel brush knife, it's made out of some pretty stern stuff...even repeated accidental dirt hits did not dull the blade. I tried the "poly-cut" head too, but it was made for thick grasses I guess...clearly overmatched in the nasty thick brush (within a few minutes the three nylon "knives" were reduced from three inches to a pathetic one inch...)
I didn't try the string head at all...it came with the unit but grass care was not the order of the day. 

I wore a forestry helmet...and glad I did...the Stihl can throw debris at high velocity. My bare arms were covered with brusies and welts...bad decision not to wear a long-sleave shirt...but it was so darn hot. The forestry helmets ear protection was necessary and welcome...the FS250 is loud!

The Stihl worked so well that we finished in half the time we had set for the chore...Mrs. Bounty Hunter running the tractor as close to the fence as possible, I followed up with the FS250, chopping out the brush in the fence, and son Clayton finishing up with the Troy-Built to trim around the fence posts (I didn't want to get too close to the PVC horse fence with the Stihl...might cut the darn fence down!!!!)
Thanks to you all on ArboristSite...we spent the rest of the day tossing cold ones instead of cuss'in brush!


----------



## particleperson (Jul 20, 2009)

*husqvarna 335 FR brush cutter vs Stihl fs250*

The husky saw that is priced similar to FS250 is the 335 FR. For similar money, power, and weight the husky has a complete vibration suspension. Husky also specs the vibration, showing a huge improvement over the 235fr. Stihl does not spec their vibration. the Fs250 is a simple bolt the handle to the tube design. The Stihl model with the fs250 engine and the husky 335 style vibration control design is the fs350, offered at a substantial price step above the fs250/335fx pair.
I have owned and almost worn out a 235R husky brush cutter. It has 17 years on it, and might be tossed if I cannot find a coil. Good weight, moderate vibration, and maintainable. The 335fr is a big step up from the 235fr in power and comfort, and weighs less (2.4 lb).
So someone find one to test!


----------



## SawTroll (Jul 20, 2009)

particleperson said:


> The husky saw that is priced similar to FS250 is the 335 FR. For similar money, power, and weight the husky has a complete vibration suspension. Husky also specs the vibration, showing a huge improvement over the 235fr. Stihl does not spec their vibration. the Fs250 is a simple bolt the handle to the tube design. The Stihl model with the fs250 engine and the husky 335 style vibration control design is the fs350, offered at a substantial price step above the fs250/335fx pair.
> I have owned and almost worn out a 235R husky brush cutter. It has 17 years on it, and might be tossed if I cannot find a coil. Good weight, moderate vibration, and maintainable. The 335fr is a big step up from the 235fr in power and comfort, and weighs less (2.4 lb).
> So someone find one to test!


The 335 is a totally different animal than the 235, more comparable to the FS200/250, with better AV.....

It just was sold out around here when I needed a trimmer/bruchcutter ASAP - so I went with the FS200 over the 235.


----------



## prioritytree (Jun 9, 2010)

*FS 250 Vibration problem*

Well I made the mistake of getting the FS 250 without the handle bars, just the standard ,'on shaft throttle control and the 'loop' handle in front. Big mistake. 
The vibration is killing my hands. 
I did not know about the vibration issues. I have only six saws right now, ( had to trim the herd), I am a full time arborist and I use saws constantly, and I have never had a saw do to my hands what this FS250 is doing to my hands.
Both hands felt numb for a week.

Anyone here know if I can put the vibration dampening system for the FS350 onto my FS250?
My local Stihl dealer here in Napa, CA wants $250 just for the parts! 
I know, I know I should have gotten the 'bars when I bought it, only 30 bucks extra at time of purchase.
Don't do what I did!
Any help? Thanks in advance

My Saws,
Stihl 066
Stihl 044
Two Stihl 026's
Stihl MS200 t 
and,,,,
One, Husky 372, (great saw too)
Stihl Power pole saw,,(don't recall the #) Extendable

And my Stihl FS250 with the standard loop handle, (virtually no vibration dampening)


----------



## catbuster (Jun 9, 2010)

I have a Shindiawa C25... Works great.


----------



## Bounty Hunter (Jun 10, 2010)

prioritytree said:


> Anyone here know if I can put the vibration dampening system for the FS350 onto my FS250?



Hey prioritytree,
Did your dealer tell you what the cost would be just to get the standard bike handlebars for the FS250? Seems like it would be much less expensive than the FS350 or FS310 system...but I don't know. 

The FS250 stock handlebars are great...I have had it a year now and couldn't be happier with it. I can go hours straight, only stopping for fuel, with no problems...and it's fun! The FS250 is wicked-strong, and the bike bars really help twisting and turning it to get in and under the brush to cut at the stems and roots. I never feel much vibration to speak of...

The standard harness is fine, I never got the ultra comfort one (they cost about $60 bucks). Allthough one day I FORGOT the harness...and using the tool without one is not easy or safe...so I made a makeshift one with some rope and a motorcycle tie-down...wasn't pretty but it worked. 

Good luck with yer machine...I'd convert it to bike bars...maybe try bar-snakes too, they cut vibration on motorcycles. 

Keep us posted on how it turns out Brother, and Stay Safe out there...


----------



## Gizzard (Jun 10, 2010)

The Husqvarna 335 is a very good strong runner. Have 2 of Stihl 250's and 1 husky 335 at work. Also, another 335 at home for personal use and secondary work. The 335's are smoother than the 250's in the vibes and don't seem to use the fuel as quickly. Both the 250's and the 335's make the string heads sing, but the string head on the 250's are smaller diameter. Both 250's and 335's are rated approximately 2.2hp and both are quick changing from string to blade. Also, the 335's list for $50 less than the 250's. Primary use these machines go through is mowing brush and tall weeds/grass on wildlife management areas. They are used for mowing a lot of areas where we can't get a bush hog and tractor to with slope issues.


----------



## mikefunaro (Jun 10, 2010)

FS 450 with a scratcher tooth is unstoppable...gotto get them for the right price used though...new


----------



## prioritytree (Jun 16, 2010)

Bounty Hunter said:


> Hey prioritytree,
> Did your dealer tell you what the cost would be just to get the standard bike handlebars for the FS250?
> 
> Yeah $250 is what the Stihl dealer wants just for the parts, not including labor. Parts
> ...


----------



## Frank Boyer (Jun 17, 2010)

I have a Honda 30cc four stroke and a used FS 550. The shoulder harness on the FS550 is great. The FS 550 is 10 pounds heavier than the Honda and is just as comfortable to use. I now use the Stihl harness on the Honda and it makes a big difference, much more comfortable. 

The used triangle metal blade that came on the Stihl is sharpened to a point like a knife. I got a triangle metal blade from Bailey's and it has 30 degree angles, but a blunt edge. The Stihl blade shapened to a knife edge cuts much faster. I plan on sharpening the Bailey's blade to a knife edge.

The 4 stroke Honda sips fuel, but the FS 550 really shines in the thick stuff.


----------



## dingeryote (Jun 17, 2010)

Consider a burn down with Gromoxene(Paraquat) followed by a soil applied veg. barrier like Velpar, THEN go at it with the brush cutter. No point in doing it all again next year.

I feel your pain. I gotta get busy on 10 500' rows with the 236 Husky.

Fence stinks, cuz it always sucks the blade right into it, and the line gets broken quick on the spool head.

Stay safe!
Dingeryote


----------

